# καλή του ώρα εκεί που βρίσκεται



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2010)

Ερώτηση για τη χρήση της φράσης «καλή του ώρα εκεί που βρίσκεται», έτσι ολόκληρης: Υπάρχουν ομιλητές της ελληνικής που θεωρούν ότι αναφέρεται _αποκλειστικά_ σε αποδημήσαντες; Εάν ναι, ποιος έχει δίκιο;

Τέλος (με την ευκαιρία): Υπάρχει λεπτή διαφορά με το «καλή του ώρα όπου βρίσκεται» ή όχι;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2010)

1) Δεν θεωρώ ότι αφορά αποκλειστικά αποδημήσαντες.
2) Ναι, βρίσκω διαφορά του "εκεί που βρίσκεται" με το "όπου βρίσκεται", δηλαδή στη δεύτερη περίπτωση δεν ξέρουμε πού βρίσκεται, αλλά καλή του ώρα όπου κι αν βρίσκεται.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 24, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι έχω να πω 
1) όλη την πρόταση, όπως είναι, την ακούω μόνο για αποδημήσαντες, άρα την έχω συνδέσει με αυτό το συγκείμενο,
2) συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 24, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα και στο 1 και στο 2.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2010)

Ίσως πρέπει να βάλεις poll για το πρώτο ερώτημα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2010)

Έβαλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι η »σωστή» μορφή της φράσης είναι/ήταν «όπου (κι αν) βρίσκεται», με αναφορά σε ανθρώπους που θεωρούμε ζωντανούς αλλά εξαφανισμένους, ξενιτεμένους κλπ --πάντως ζωντανούς-- και κάποια στιγμή άρχισε να εμφανίζεται η πρώτη μορφή («εκεί που βρίσκεται») που χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για αποδημήσαντες και μου φαίνεται ένα τεράστιο, τεράστιο λάθος... 

Ζαζ, βάλε και τρίτη επιλογή στο ερώτημα: Κυρίως αλλά όχι αποκλειστικά, να το ψηφίσω ευχαρίστως... :)


----------



## Leximaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με τον Dr7x


----------



## sarant (Aug 24, 2010)

Κανονικά, το "καλή του ώρα" λέγεται όταν μελετάμε κάποιον απόντα, ζωντανό βέβαια. Όταν αυτός ο απόντας είναι και μακριά ξενιτεμένος, και δεν ξέρουμε πού είναι, λέμε "καλή του ώρα όπου κι αν είναι". 

Καλώς ή κακώς όμως, το "καλή του ώρα εκεί που βρίσκεται" χρησιμοποιείται για βεβαιωμένα πεθαμένους. Αυτό είναι (θεωρητικά) σολοικισμός, αφού για τους αποδεδειγμένα πεθαμένους λέμε "θεός σχωρέστον" και άλλα παρόμοια, αλλά το βλέπω εδραιωμένο στη χρήση.


----------



## sarant (Aug 24, 2010)

Δηλαδή εγώ ψήφισα ναι στο πολ, αφού έτσι υπαγορεύουν τα παραδείγματα χρήσης.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι η »σωστή» μορφή της φράσης είναι/ήταν «όπου (κι αν) βρίσκεται», με αναφορά σε ανθρώπους που θεωρούμε ζωντανούς αλλά εξαφανισμένους, ξενιτεμένους κλπ --πάντως ζωντανούς-- και κάποια στιγμή άρχισε να εμφανίζεται η πρώτη μορφή («εκεί που βρίσκεται») που χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για αποδημήσαντες και μου φαίνεται ένα τεράστιο, τεράστιο λάθος...


Καταρχάς η φράση ήταν (και είναι) ένα σκέτο «καλή του ώρα», και αφορά απόντες [ΛΚΝ: _καλή του ώρα_: για πρόσωπο που βρίσκεται μακριά την ώρα της συζήτησης]. Επομένως η προσθήκη τού «όπου βρίσκεται» είναι πλεονασμός ούτως ή άλλως, πιθανότατα για εκφραστικούς λόγους ή για λόγους άποψης (π.χ. ίσως πρόκειται για γνωστό σουρτούκι) ή επειδή έχει μεν αποδημήσει αλλά παραμένει αβέβαιο το πού έχει καταλήξει η ψυχή του. Το «εκεί που βρίσκεται» μου φαίνεται ότι υποδηλώνει πως γνωρίζουμε το ότι έχει αποδημήσει (εξ ου και λέμε σε όλους «εκεί που βρίσκεται» κι εκείνοι καταλαβαίνουν), αλλά δεν θέλουμε να αναφερθούμε σε αυτό (δηλ. άμεσα στο γεγονός τού θανάτου και άλλα στενάχωρα), και πιστεύω ότι ίσως ορισμένοι το λένε κι επειδή ακριβώς θέλουν να αποφύγουν το «Θεός σχωρέσ' τον» (ή και την αναφορά σε θεούς γενικότερα).

Παράλληλα χρησιμοποιούνται και τα «να 'ναι καλά όπου βρίσκεται» & «να 'ναι καλά εκεί που βρίσκεται».



drsiebenmal said:


> Ζαζ, βάλε και τρίτη επιλογή στο ερώτημα: Κυρίως αλλά *όχι αποκλειστικά*, να το ψηφίσω ευχαρίστως... :)


Όχι αποκλειστικά => Όχι (εφόσον το «αποκλειστικά» αποτελεί μέρος της ερώτησης) :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2010)

Εγώ να δηλώσω ότι ως άθεος, κάθε φορά που ακούω «καλή του ώρα εκεί που βρίσκεται» για νεκρό (άκου εκεί «αποδημήσαντα»!), κάνω διάφορες σκέψεις, από πολύ μακάβριες μέχρι εντελώς γελοίες. Θέλω να πω ότι δεν μπορώ να αποστασιοποιηθώ και να το δω σαν απλή έκφραση. 


Συμφωνώ για την ομορφιά της διάκρισης ανάμεσα σε «εκεί που βρίσκεται» (ξέρουμε πού, αλλά δεν το λέμε) και «όπου βρίσκεται» (έχουμε χάσει τα ίχνη του), αλλά οι ομιλούντες δεν διακρίνονται πάντα από ζαζούλεια ακριβολογία.


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Καταρχάς η φράση ήταν (και είναι) ένα σκέτο «καλή του ώρα», και αφορά απόντες [ΛΚΝ: _καλή του ώρα_: για πρόσωπο που βρίσκεται μακριά την ώρα της συζήτησης]. Επομένως η προσθήκη τού «όπου βρίσκεται» είναι πλεονασμός ούτως ή άλλως, πιθανότατα για εκφραστικούς λόγους ή για λόγους άποψης (π.χ. ίσως πρόκειται για γνωστό σουρτούκι) ή επειδή έχει μεν αποδημήσει αλλά παραμένει αβέβαιο το πού έχει καταλήξει η ψυχή του. Το «εκεί που βρίσκεται» μου φαίνεται ότι υποδηλώνει πως γνωρίζουμε το ότι έχει αποδημήσει (εξ ου και λέμε σε όλους «εκεί που βρίσκεται» κι εκείνοι καταλαβαίνουν), αλλά δεν θέλουμε να αναφερθούμε σε αυτό (δηλ. άμεσα στο γεγονός τού θανάτου και άλλα στενάχωρα), και πιστεύω ότι ίσως ορισμένοι το λένε κι επειδή ακριβώς θέλουν να αποφύγουν το «Θεός σχωρέσ' τον» (ή και την αναφορά σε θεούς γενικότερα).
> 
> Παράλληλα χρησιμοποιούνται και τα «να 'ναι καλά όπου βρίσκεται» & «να 'ναι καλά εκεί που βρίσκεται».
> [...]


 
Καλησπέρα. 
Ωραίο θέμα για καλοκαιρινό απομεσήμερο...

Ζαζουλοσυμφωνώ, μετά Ζαζουλέως περίπου συντάσσομαι και συντάσσω ως εξής, χρησιμοποιώντας εναλλακτικά το "καλή του ώρα" και το "να 'ναι καλά":
1. "Καλή του ώρα" ευλογώντας τον ζώντα απόντα, παρεμπιπτόντως κι από σπόντα.
2. "Καλή του ώρα όπου κι αν βρίσκεται" ευλογώντας τον ζώντα απόντα, όταν δεν ξέρω πού βρίσκεται ή δολώνοντας το αγκίστρι, δηλαδή θέλω να μάθω πού βρίσκεται χωρίς να ρωτήσω συγκεκριμένα ή θέλω να προκαλέσω σχόλια για τις συνήθειες του απόντα (σουρτουκεύοντα ή σκουληκοκώλη), όπως λέει ο Ζαζ αποπάνω.
3. "Καλή του ώρα εκεί που βρίσκεται", για θανόντα απόντα, γιατί πού να ξέρω εγώ πού βρίσκεται; Στον παράδεισο, στην κόλαση ή περιμένει στο καθαρτήριο; Στη Βαλχάλα; Ή μήπως η ψυχή του μετενσαρκώθηκε και τώρα κατοικεί σε σώμα μυρμηγκιού π.χ.; Έγινε κοσμική ενέργεια, σύμφωνα με την αρχή της διατήρησης της ενέργειας; Θεός σχωρέσ' τον δεν λέω, για τους ίδιους λόγους (ποιος απ' όλους τους θεούς, παρακαλώ, αν υποθέσουμε ότι υπάρχουν. Ποιος είμαι εγώ που θα κάτσω να λύσω τέτοια μεταφυσικά ζητήματα που ταλαιπωρούν χιλιετίες τώρα μερικά από τα καλύτερα μυαλά της ανθρωπότητας, μνημονεύοντας κάποιον μεταξύ τυριού και αχλαδιού. Δε σφάζω καλύτερα την αναφορά στο γόνα, μαζί με το τυρί και ώρα της καλή; ;)


----------



## efi (Aug 24, 2010)

Εγώ, πάντως, θα απέφευγα να πω, στη φίλη μου πχ, για το ξενιτεμένο παιδί της 'καλή του ώρα εκεί που βρίσκεται' προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεως. 
Αν μου τό 'λεγαν, πάλι, θα τό 'παιρνα αλλιώς. 
Θα ψηφίσω σύμφωνα με το πώς θα μιλούσα στη φίλη μου, passively aggressively όμως.
(Μ' αρέσει να ψηφίζω! Να κάνετε δημοσκόπηση και για το ''η ώρα η καλή'' γιατί εγώ το λέω παντού, καληώρα:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2010)

Μα πώς μπορεί να λέει κάποιος (δηλαδή πάρα πολλοί) *καλή του ώρα* για πεθαμένο  δεν το χωνεύω, παρά τα μεταφυσικά του daeman...


----------



## nevergrown (Aug 24, 2010)

efi said:


> Εγώ, πάντως, θα απέφευγα να πω, στη φίλη μου πχ, για το ξενιτεμένο παιδί της *'καλή του ώρα εκεί που βρίσκεται' *προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεως.



Γιατί αν είχε πεθάνει ο γιος της θα επέλεγες να της πεις αυτό;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2010)

efi said:


> Εγώ, πάντως, θα απέφευγα να πω, στη φίλη μου πχ, για το ξενιτεμένο παιδί της 'καλή του ώρα εκεί που βρίσκεται' προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεως.


Εμένα πάλι, αν μου έλεγαν για το (όντως) ξενιτεμένο παιδί μου, "καλή του ώρα εκεί που βρίσκεται", καθόλου αρνητικά δεν θα το έπαιρνα.


----------



## nevergrown (Aug 24, 2010)

Πάντως εμένα όταν μου λένε : "_Άντε... ήρθε η ώρα σου"_ (εννοώντας να παντρευτώ) ενστικτωδώς απαντάω :_ "Να πεθάνω;"_


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα πώς μπορεί να λέει κάποιος (δηλαδή πάρα πολλοί) *καλή του ώρα* για πεθαμένο  δεν το χωνεύω, παρά τα μεταφυσικά του daeman...


Δεν πρόσεξες (στο γκουγκλ, αφού δεν τα χρησιμοποιείς εσύ) πόσο πολύ χρησιμοποιούνται τα «να 'ναι καλά» και «καλή του ώρα» για αποθανόντες; Ευχές είναι, τι είδους τευτονική λογική αναζητάς; Εδώ δίνουμε ευχές σε γαμπρούς (για να το δέσω και με το παραπάνω τού n/g), στους πεθαμένους (όπου ίσως και να υπάρχει κάποια ελπίδα) θα κολλήσουμε;!


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2010)

Μουσική!

Το προφανές, επειδή αυτή την ώρα δεν κατεβάζει άλλο το ξερό μου, για να το ζαζουλοδέσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Ευχές είναι, τι είδους τευτονική λογική αναζητάς; Εδώ δίνουμε ευχές σε γαμπρούς (για να το δέσω και με το παραπάνω τού n/g)...


Εγώ ένα ξέρω πάντως: επηρεασμένοι από την πλάκα που κάναμε περιμένοντας να ευχηθούμε στο νιόπαντρο φίλο («ρε: και μην του πείτε ρε "και του χρόνου", είναι προληπτικός...»), τελικά ...του το είπαμε και στο χρόνο πάνω χώρισε...


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2010)

Αν στο χρόνο πάνω χώρισε μόνο, χωρίς να ξαναπαντρευτεί αμέσως, μην ανησυχείς, δεν έπιασε η ευχή, λέω εγώ, λεπτολογών αυτή την ώρα. ;)

Εμείς πάντως, σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση λέγαμε στους ανύπαντρους φίλους: "Ζωή σε λόγου σας." :)

Και δεν θυμάμαι πού διάβασα το εξής ωραίο (στο περίπου):
_Οι θειάδες με σκουντούσαν στα πλευρά στους γάμους, χαμογελώντας όλο νόημα, και μου εύχονταν: "Και στα δικά σου!". Μέχρι που άρχισα να τους κάνω το ίδιο, σε κηδείες. _


----------



## Costas (Aug 25, 2010)

Εγώ ψήφισα όχι, συμφωνώ με Αλεξάντρα στο 1), και το 'χω ακούσει πολλές φορές σε διηγήσεις ανθρώπων για κάποιους παλιούς φίλους τους, που έχουν τώρα χάσει τα ίχνη τους, αλλά που τους θεωρούν ζωντανούς (μπορεί και να μην είναι, βέβαια), και ουσιαστικά πίνουν στην υγεία τους, όπου κι αν είναι. Για τη διαφορά εκεί και όπου, πιο συχνά έχω ακούσει το όπου, για το λόγο που εξήγησα.


----------



## vasper (Sep 15, 2010)

Το "εκεί" υπονοεί ότι ξέρουμε πού βρίσκεται. Το "όπου και αν βρίσκεται" υπονοεί ότι μπορεί να βρίσκεται οπουδήποτε... σε μέρος που δεν γνωρίζουμε. Μόνο για τους αποδημήσαντες ξέρουμε σίγουρα πού βρίσκονται. Αν κάποιος πει "καλή του ώρα εκεί που βρίσκεται" για ζωντανό, εγώ προσωπικά θα ανατριχιάσω... Τουλάχιστον αυτή είναι η χρήση που έκανε η γιαγιά μου.


----------

